# Le amanti



## orchidea (25 Giugno 2011)

Ultimamente mi sento un cane..... di quelli che ringhiano....
Mi sento in colpa, e allora ho pensato di farvi una domanda.....

E' normale che un amante single si incavoli perhcè l'uomo che frequenta la tratta come un diversivo? 
Dicendo poi che in realtà lei è l'unica cosa importante per lui, che le vuole bene etc?

E dopo nelle litigate lui affermi che lei in realtà è una troxxx matta... ed invidiosa, per il fatto che lei non vuole più giocare?

Credo ma correggetimi se sbaglio, che se lui le dica che con la moglie è finita che lei (l'amante) è importante per lui etc etc, credo sia normali che lei amante sogni no?
E l'invidia nei confronti della moglie è umana visto che lei amante vorrebbe vivere con quel lui no?

Scusate le mille domande....
ciao


----------



## Mari' (25 Giugno 2011)

orchidea ha detto:


> Ultimamente mi sento un cane..... di quelli che ringhiano....
> Mi sento in colpa, e allora ho pensato di farvi una domanda.....
> 
> E' normale che un amante single si incavoli perhcè l'uomo che frequenta la tratta come un diversivo?
> ...



Orchidea nella vita contano i "Fatti", le cose concrete/reali  e non le favole roccantate con tante belle parole ... fatti furba!


----------



## elena (25 Giugno 2011)

orchidea ha detto:


> Ultimamente mi sento un cane..... di quelli che ringhiano....
> Mi sento in colpa, e allora ho pensato di farvi una domanda.....
> 
> E' normale che un amante single si incavoli perhcè l'uomo che frequenta la tratta come un diversivo?
> ...


Perché ti senti in colpa? Nei confronti di chi?

Alle tue domande rispondo che sì, è del tutto normale.

Ma come dico sempre, le sensazioni sono importanti.
Tu senti di essere per lui solo un diversivo e vuoi essere di più.
Ovvio che non puoi realizzare i tuoi desideri da sola.

Ma ascolta Orchidea, io non vorrei mai che il mio uomo si separasse da sua moglie "solo" per stare con me.
Vorrei che lui si separasse indipendentemente da me.


----------



## elena (25 Giugno 2011)

Mari' ha detto:


> Orchidea nella vita contano i "Fatti", le cose concrete/reali  e non le favole roccantate con tante belle parole ... fatti furba!


I fatti che seguono le parole. :up:
E le sensazioni che derivano da quei fatti.


----------



## Mari' (25 Giugno 2011)

elena ha detto:


> I fatti che seguono le parole. :up:
> E le sensazioni che derivano da quei fatti.



Cara Elena  a volte le sensazioni possono ingannare  i "fatti" son quelli, e' la realta', c'e' poco da fare :cooldue:.


----------



## orchidea (25 Giugno 2011)

elena ha detto:


> Perché ti senti in colpa? Nei confronti di chi?
> 
> Alle tue domande rispondo che sì, è del tutto normale.
> 
> ...


Di questo ne sono cosciente e mai avrei voluto che ciò accadesse... perchè alla fine poteva dare la colpa a me se io non gli andavo bene 

Mi sento in colpa perhcè l'ho allontanato a malo modo stressandolo per diversi mesi... poichè più lo allontanavo pi mi cercava, l'ho insultato come un cane, non gli ho dato pace..
Ora mi disprezza mi sento in colpa solo per questo,  anche se gliel'ho spiegato con il cucchiaino.... e tanto non capiva...
Non so fare l'amante.... non riuscivo a vedere altri frequentando lui..
alla fine esausta per l'ennnesima volta l'ho massacrato, ora mi disprezza...
non so se ho fatto bene, ma certo non potevo continuare ad accontentarmi di una cena ogni tanto e loro a fare vacanze weekend etc etc....
non ne potevo piu volevo esser lasciata in pace, invece mi ricercava sempre..
ecco per lui erano questi i fatti che non riusciva a fare a meno di me... e consideriamo che sesso quasi zero... 
per me i fatti sono altro.... ma va bhe avrò sbagliato.. ma tanto cosa continuavo a fare?
mi spiace solo che mi disprezza


----------



## Mari' (25 Giugno 2011)

orchidea ha detto:


> Di questo ne sono cosciente e mai avrei voluto che ciò accadesse... perchè alla fine poteva dare la colpa a me se io non gli andavo bene
> 
> Mi sento in colpa perhcè l'ho allontanato a malo modo stressandolo per diversi mesi... poichè più lo allontanavo pi mi cercava, l'ho insultato come un cane, non gli ho dato pace..
> Ora mi disprezza mi sento in colpa solo per questo,  anche se gliel'ho spiegato con il cucchiaino.... e tanto non capiva...
> ...



Quello da disprezzare e' lui ... ha tradito la moglie con te e, ha tradito te con la moglie ... fai un po tu, doppio tradimento.




PS Ma come fate a fidarvi di questi elementi?


----------



## sienne (25 Giugno 2011)

Mari' ha detto:


> Quello da disprezzare e' lui ... ha tradito la moglie con te e, ha tradito te con la moglie ... fai un po tu, doppio tradimento.
> 
> 
> 
> ...



 Be … la tradita è la moglie … che non sapeva di stare in un triangolo … 



  Orchidea conosceva le condizioni e le ha accettate … non si può parlare di tradimento nei suoi confronti … 

  sienne


----------



## Mari' (25 Giugno 2011)

sienne ha detto:


> Be … la tradita è la moglie … che non sapeva di stare in un triangolo …
> 
> 
> 
> ...



... e lui tra i due guanciali a godersela :incazzato:


----------



## sienne (25 Giugno 2011)

Mari' ha detto:


> ... e lui tra i due guanciali a godersela :incazzato:


be, orchidea lo ha permesso ed ha goduto pure lei ... 

un tradimento di questo tipo si compie in due ... 

sienne


----------



## Kid (25 Giugno 2011)

Mari' ha detto:


> ... e lui tra i due guanciali a godersela :incazzato:


Chiamalo scemo....


----------



## sienne (25 Giugno 2011)

Kid ha detto:


> Chiamalo scemo....



:rotfl::rotfl: ... infatti ... 


sienne


----------



## Mari' (25 Giugno 2011)

sienne ha detto:


> be, orchidea lo ha permesso ed ha goduto pure lei ...
> 
> un tradimento di questo tipo si compie in due ...
> 
> sienne



E qui non ci piove


----------



## Mari' (25 Giugno 2011)

Kid ha detto:


> Chiamalo scemo....





sienne ha detto:


> :rotfl::rotfl: ... infatti ...
> 
> 
> sienne



Fesso no, ma sleale si  .


----------



## orchidea (25 Giugno 2011)

Ma in realta' noi sesso quasi zero ma dicevaa che mi voleva troppo bene aveva bisogno di un amica con cui parlare stare bene confidarsi
Io per mesi a dire che mi ero innamorata e lui insiteva.
Ma mi domando un amico uomo nn lo poteva trovare?
Ma mi dico cavoli ti dico che ci sto male perche mi son innamorata (di cosa mi chiedo ora, visto che anche se nn gli ha fatto mai mancare nulla ha tradito la moglie in un suo momento delicato)
Perche continui? Se mi vuoi bene mi lasci in pace visto che io nn ci riesco!
Alla fine ha affermato di amare la moglie!
Sia lodato il signore!
Io mi colpevolizzo solo per aver reagito male ma credo sia istinto di sopravvivenza...


----------



## Kid (25 Giugno 2011)

Mari' ha detto:


> Fesso no, ma sleale si  .


Vabbè, mò ora stamo a guardà er pelo nell'uovo?


----------



## Mari' (25 Giugno 2011)

orchidea ha detto:


> Ma in realta' noi sesso quasi zero ma dicevaa che mi voleva troppo bene aveva bisogno di un amica con cui parlare stare bene confidarsi
> Io per mesi a dire che mi ero innamorata e lui insiteva.
> Ma mi domando un amico uomo nn lo poteva trovare?
> Ma mi dico cavoli ti dico che ci sto male perche mi son innamorata (di cosa mi chiedo ora, visto che anche se nn gli ha fatto mai mancare nulla ha tradito la moglie in un suo momento delicato)
> ...



Orchidea chiudi a taglio netto ... fai  conto ch'e' stata una esperienza ... la prossima volta sii piu' cauta, esci con uomini senza guinzaglio/legami


----------



## Mari' (25 Giugno 2011)

Kid ha detto:


> Vabbè, mò ora stamo a guardà er pelo nell'uovo?



Io a te certe volte :voodoo:


























affettuosamente pero' :mrgreen: :mrgreen:


----------



## Hirohito (25 Giugno 2011)

orchidea ha detto:


> Ultimamente mi sento un cane..... di quelli che ringhiano....
> Mi sento in colpa, e allora ho pensato di farvi una domanda.....
> 
> E' normale che un amante single si incavoli perhcè l'uomo che frequenta la tratta come un diversivo?
> ...


NO. No, neanche un pò.
Le amanti non devon chieder nulla.
Hanno già avuto troppo.


----------



## Mari' (25 Giugno 2011)

Hirohito ha detto:


> NO. No, neanche un pò.
> Le amanti non devon chieder nulla.
> Hanno già avuto troppo.



Cos'e', il codice d'onore del perfetto traditore 


:rotfl: :rotfl:


----------



## Hirohito (25 Giugno 2011)

Mari' ha detto:


> Cos'e', il codice d'onore del perfetto traditore
> 
> 
> :rotfl: :rotfl:


No, si chiama pane al pane vino al vino.

Io parlo sempre estremamente chiaro e pretendo altrettanta chiarezza.

Altrimenti dopo un pò si sparisce e chi s'è visto s'è visto (a proposito di uomini che spariscono....).


----------



## Daniele (25 Giugno 2011)

Orchidea, ti eri stufata di essere la escort preferita da lui, scoprendo che il ruolo dell'amante di un uomo sposato è questo, una ottima accompagnatrice nei periodi in cui si può...probabilmente questa consapevolezza ti faceva stare male e ne sei uscita, lui è uno stronzo, stop.


----------



## Hirohito (25 Giugno 2011)

Daniele ha detto:


> Orchidea, ti eri stufata di essere la escort preferita da lui, scoprendo che il ruolo dell'amante di un uomo sposato è questo, una ottima accompagnatrice nei periodi in cui si può...probabilmente questa consapevolezza ti faceva stare male e ne sei uscita, lui è uno stronzo, stop.


D'accordo su tutto, tranne sul numero degli stronzi : o nessuno o entrambi.


----------



## Mari' (25 Giugno 2011)

Hirohito ha detto:


> No, si chiama pane al pane vino al vino.
> 
> Io parlo sempre estremamente chiaro e pretendo altrettanta chiarezza.
> 
> Altrimenti dopo un pò si sparisce e chi s'è visto s'è visto (a proposito di uomini che spariscono....).



Allora diciamo che, nella tua slealta' verso tua moglie con le amanti almeno sei sincero, non lasci spazio alle illusioni, giusto?  Della serie: Nessuno e' perfetto. :mrgreen:


----------



## Hirohito (25 Giugno 2011)

Mari' ha detto:


> Allora diciamo che, nella tua slealta' verso tua moglie con le amanti almeno sei sincero, non lasci spazio alle illusioni, giusto?  Della serie: Nessuno e' perfetto. :mrgreen:


Io so benissimo di sbagliare con mia moglie.
Ci mancherebbe sbagli anche con l'amante..... L'amante è importante per quel momento, ma nulla più e bisogna dirlo a chiare lettere.


----------



## Mari' (25 Giugno 2011)

Hirohito ha detto:


> Io so benissimo di sbagliare con mia moglie.
> Ci mancherebbe sbagli anche con l'amante..... L'amante è importante per quel momento, ma nulla più e bisogna dirlo a chiare lettere.



Non so che dirti: Buona vita finche' ti va bene ... per i rimorsi c'e' tempo  .


----------



## Hirohito (25 Giugno 2011)

Mari' ha detto:


> Non so che dirti: Buona vita finche' ti va bene ... per i rimorsi c'e' tempo  .


Si si, in punto di morte....eheheheh

Un pò di sesso leale e senza impegni per me è un gioco.

Questo non riesci a capire.


----------



## Mari' (25 Giugno 2011)

Hirohito ha detto:


> Si si, in punto di morte....eheheheh
> 
> Un pò di sesso leale e senza impegni per me è un gioco.
> 
> Questo non riesci a capire.


Spiacente, il tradimento non e' stato mai il mio forte ... il mio motto e' sempre stato: Tutti, ma uno alla volta. :mrgreen:


----------



## Hirohito (25 Giugno 2011)

Mari' ha detto:


> Spiacente, il tradimento non e' stato mai il mio forte ... il mio motto e' sempre stato: Tutti, ma uno alla volta. :mrgreen:


Sei una persona integerrima e lineare.


----------



## contepinceton (25 Giugno 2011)

Hirohito ha detto:


> Si si, in punto di morte....eheheheh
> 
> Un pò di sesso leale e senza impegni per me è un gioco.
> 
> Questo non riesci a capire.


Bravo.
Allora i giochini si fanno in due ed ad armi pari.
Ma capisci che le cose si complicano, se partono i sentimenti.
Cioè chi si innamora inizia a vedere sempre e solo quel che vuol vedere.
E così capisci ci sono anche gli uomini che imbrogliano le donne.
Pensa a quelli che si spacciano per separati e non lo sono.
Pensa a quelli che dipingono la moglie come un'arpia per giustificarsi con l'amante.
Tu dici senza impegno.
Bellissimo.

Allora mi pare di capire che è la solita storia qui:
Lui bravo a lusingare sta donna, o lei cretina che ci è cascata?

I fatti quali sono?


----------



## Hirohito (25 Giugno 2011)

contepinceton ha detto:


> Bravo.
> Allora i giochini si fanno in due ed ad armi pari.
> Ma capisci che le cose si complicano, se partono i sentimenti.
> Cioè chi si innamora inizia a vedere sempre e solo quel che vuol vedere.
> ...


I fatti sono semplici: conoscenza, amicizia, raccontarsi un pò, gradirsi a vicenda per come si è. Poi scatta il feeling e, prima che accada l'irreparabile, si fanno le premesse chiare e limpide.


----------



## Mari' (25 Giugno 2011)

Hirohito ha detto:


> Sei una persona integerrima e lineare.



MAH! ... direi che ho molta stima e rispetto per me stessa ... Esigo molto da me, altrimenti come potrei passare la prova dello specchio ogni mattina :mrgreen: :rotfl:


----------



## Hirohito (25 Giugno 2011)

Mari' ha detto:


> MAH! ... direi che ho molta stima e rispetto per me stessa ... Esigo molto da me, altrimenti come potrei passare la prova dello specchio ogni mattina :mrgreen: :rotfl:


Anche io ho molta stima e rispetto per me stesso. E mi voglio un gran bene: per questo sono anche indulgente, con buona pace del mio specchio al quale mi piace sorridere nei momenti grigi....


----------



## Chiara Matraini (25 Giugno 2011)

Hirohito ha detto:


> Sei una persona integerrima e lineare.


 
Su questo non c'è dubbio, tra lei e Daniele non saprei a chi assegnare la palma.:up:


----------



## Mari' (25 Giugno 2011)

Chiara Matraini ha detto:


> Su questo non c'è dubbio, tra lei e Daniele non saprei a chi assegnare la palma.:up:



Chiara perche sfotti?


La mia fedelta'/lealta' e' un difetto?


----------



## sienne (25 Giugno 2011)

Mari' ha detto:


> Chiara perche sfotti?
> 
> 
> La mia fedelta'/lealta' e' un difetto?



 No, non è un difetto … è un modo di essere …




  Che cosa è esattamente che ti spinge a dire di NO? 

  sienne


----------



## Mari' (25 Giugno 2011)

sienne ha detto:


> No, non è un difetto … è un modo di essere …
> 
> 
> 
> ...


Il nosto rapporto e trentennale, ci stiamo facendo vecchi ... specialmente io con 14anni in piu' 

Mi ha sempre spinto a dire di NO (perche le tentazioni sono sempre dietro l'angolo, tutti le abbiamo avute, anche quelle/i fedeli) il non poterlo piu' guardare in faccia, negli occhi, dormire al suo fianco, la mia coscienza ... oltre al fatto che lo amo come il primo giorno che ci siano incontrati  .


----------



## Hirohito (25 Giugno 2011)

sienne ha detto:


> No, non è un difetto … è un modo di essere …
> 
> 
> 
> ...


Un modo di essere che non crea casini o conflitti interiori.
Nel mio modo di vedere è più facile vivere così, ma è anche molto noioso.
Ognuno è fatto a modo proprio, condivido.....


----------



## Mari' (25 Giugno 2011)

Hirohito ha detto:


> Un modo di essere che non crea casini o conflitti interiori.
> Nel mio modo di vedere è più facile vivere così, ma è anche molto noioso.
> Ognuno è fatto a modo proprio, condivido.....


Ognuno E' quello che vuole essere, questa e' la vera liberta'. :mrgreen:


----------



## Hirohito (25 Giugno 2011)

Mari' ha detto:


> Ognuno E' quello che vuole essere, questa e' la vera liberta'. :mrgreen:


Ognuno vuole essere come sente di essere. Ciascuno di noi vuole stare là dove sta bene.
Nessuno va dove sta male, tranne casi eccezionali....


----------



## Mari' (25 Giugno 2011)

Hirohito ha detto:


> Ognuno vuole essere come sente di essere. *Ciascuno di noi vuole stare là dove sta bene.*
> Nessuno va dove sta male, tranne casi eccezionali....



Appunto :up: io ci sto bene nel mio modo di essere.


----------



## Hirohito (25 Giugno 2011)

Mari' ha detto:


> Appunto :up: io ci sto bene nel mio modo di essere.


Era quello che volevo dire prima.  Si vede che sei una persona in perfetto equilibrio. :up:


----------



## Chiara Matraini (25 Giugno 2011)

Mari' ha detto:


> Chiara perche sfotti?
> 
> 
> La mia fedelta'/lealta' e' un difetto?


 
No, marì, non capire male.....

Io ti ammiro per questo.


----------



## Simy (25 Giugno 2011)

Mari' ha detto:


> Orchidea nella vita contano i "Fatti", le cose concrete/reali  e non le favole roccantate con tante belle parole ... fatti furba!





Mari' ha detto:


> Cara Elena  a volte le sensazioni possono ingannare  i "fatti" son quelli, e' la realta', c'e' poco da fare :cooldue:.





Mari' ha detto:


> Spiacente, il tradimento non e' stato mai il mio forte ... il mio motto e' sempre stato: Tutti, ma uno alla volta. :mrgreen:


 :up:


----------



## MK (25 Giugno 2011)

orchidea ha detto:


> Ultimamente mi sento un cane..... di quelli che ringhiano....
> Mi sento in colpa, e allora ho pensato di farvi una domanda.....
> 
> E' normale che un amante single si incavoli perhcè l'uomo che frequenta la tratta come un diversivo?
> ...


Lui vuole giocare (e cerca il diversivo alla routine matrimoniale), tu vuoi un marito. Sono due strade destinate a scontrarsi.


----------



## MK (25 Giugno 2011)

orchidea ha detto:


> Di questo ne sono cosciente e mai avrei voluto che ciò accadesse... perchè alla fine poteva dare la colpa a me se io non gli andavo bene
> 
> Mi sento in colpa perhcè l'ho allontanato a malo modo stressandolo per diversi mesi... poichè più lo allontanavo pi mi cercava, l'ho insultato come un cane, non gli ho dato pace..
> Ora mi disprezza mi sento in colpa solo per questo, anche se gliel'ho spiegato con il cucchiaino.... e tanto non capiva...
> ...


Ti disprezza perchè continua a volerti, alle sue regole però. Lasciagli il tempo di crescere e intanto pensa a te stessa.


----------



## MK (25 Giugno 2011)

Hirohito ha detto:


> NO. No, neanche un pò.
> Le amanti non devon chieder nulla.
> Hanno già avuto troppo.


Ma guarda te. Qualche problema di autostima? :mrgreen:


----------



## MK (25 Giugno 2011)

Hirohito ha detto:


> Altrimenti dopo un pò si sparisce e chi s'è visto s'è visto (*a proposito di uomini che spariscono*....).


Visto il riferimento mi sento parte in causa. Ti senti tanto sicuro di quello che dici da essere così anche nella fase iniziale del corteggiamento dell'ipotetica amante?


----------



## Hirohito (25 Giugno 2011)

MK ha detto:


> Visto il riferimento mi sento parte in causa. Ti senti tanto sicuro di quello che dici da essere così anche nella fase iniziale del corteggiamento dell'ipotetica amante?


Non c'è corteggiamento, o se c'è è quando ci si è già intesi, in qualche modo....


----------



## Hirohito (25 Giugno 2011)

MK ha detto:


> Ma guarda te. Qualche problema di autostima? :mrgreen:


?????

Mica ho capito, sai ?


----------



## MK (25 Giugno 2011)

Hirohito ha detto:


> Non c'è corteggiamento, o se c'è è quando ci si è già intesi, in qualche modo....


Ovvero ci si è già intesi sulla scopata? E il dopo? Niente coccole niente bacini niente ah come sono stato bene ecc.ecc. Sigaretta, ci si riveste e ciao ci si vede?


----------



## MK (25 Giugno 2011)

Hirohito ha detto:


> ?????
> 
> Mica ho capito, sai ?


Ho inteso la tua frase dell'aver avuto troppo in relazione sessuale. Ho frainteso?


----------



## Hirohito (25 Giugno 2011)

MK ha detto:


> Ovvero ci si è già intesi sulla scopata? E il dopo? Niente coccole niente bacini niente ah come sono stato bene ecc.ecc. Sigaretta, ci si riveste e ciao ci si vede?


Nono, non sulla scopata.... su quello che si è e si cerca....
Il dopo dipende da tante cose, ma non conta, si fa come si sente, tanto ci si è intesi....


----------



## MK (25 Giugno 2011)

Hirohito ha detto:


> Nono, non sulla scopata.... su quello che si è e si cerca....
> Il dopo dipende da tante cose, ma non conta, si fa come si sente, tanto ci si è intesi....


E come fai ad essere così sicuro che l'altra persona senta e intenda come te? E invece non si adegui soltanto?


----------



## Hirohito (25 Giugno 2011)

MK ha detto:


> Ho inteso la tua frase dell'aver avuto troppo in relazione sessuale. Ho frainteso?


Non esattamente... il troppo non è la relazione sessuale in sè, ma l'aver ottenuto di essere state importanti nonostante la presenza della moglie..
Insomma, di essere stata preferita in quel momento alla moglie. Di averla fatta cornuta...


----------



## Hirohito (25 Giugno 2011)

MK ha detto:


> E come fai ad essere così sicuro che l'altra persona senta e intenda come te? E invece non si adegui soltanto?


Se si adegua sbaglia... non si deve, mai !!!


----------



## MK (25 Giugno 2011)

Hirohito ha detto:


> Non esattamente... il troppo non è la relazione sessuale in sè, ma l'aver ottenuto di essere state importanti nonostante la presenza della moglie..
> Insomma, di essere stata preferita in quel momento alla moglie. Di averla fatta cornuta...


Importanti come merce scopereccia? Mah...

ps guarda che, lasciando perdere le false amiche che purtroppo si trovano sempre, una donna che scopa con te pensa a te (e a lei spero) mica a tua moglie!


----------



## MK (25 Giugno 2011)

Hirohito ha detto:


> Se si adegua sbaglia... non si deve, mai !!!


Non lo puoi imporre. E' un rischio che si corre. Non puoi mai sapere cosa c'è dentro il cuore di una donna (o di un uomo). Non bisognerebbe farlo, e concordo, ma può succedere.


----------



## Hirohito (25 Giugno 2011)

MK ha detto:


> Importanti come merce scopereccia? Mah...
> 
> ps guarda che, lasciando perdere le false amiche che purtroppo si trovano sempre, una donna che scopa con te pensa a te (e a lei spero) mica a tua moglie!


Tradire una moglie non è che non conti nulla, eh ?
E sul resto io parlo di me. Sono io che l'ho ritenuta + importante e + desiderabile.
E non è poco.


----------



## Hirohito (25 Giugno 2011)

MK ha detto:


> Non lo puoi imporre. E' un rischio che si corre. Non puoi mai sapere cosa c'è dentro il cuore di una donna (o di un uomo). Non bisognerebbe farlo, e concordo, ma può succedere.


Allora mi spiace, e se me ne rendo conto mollo, cercando di chiarire e di restare amici....
Non si deve mai usare il sesso per puntare ad altro


----------



## MK (25 Giugno 2011)

Hirohito ha detto:


> Tradire una moglie non è che non conti nulla, eh ?
> *E sul resto io parlo di me. Sono io che l'ho ritenuta + importante e + desiderabile.*
> E non è poco.


Parole e sensazioni tue dunque. Più importante e più desiderabile in quel momento. Ch problemi ci sono con tua moglie per metterti in competizione?


----------



## Hirohito (25 Giugno 2011)

MK ha detto:


> Parole e sensazioni tue dunque. Più importante e più desiderabile in quel momento. Ch problemi ci sono con tua moglie per metterti in competizione?


Competizione ? SCusami ma davvero fatico a capire cosa vuoi dirmi


----------



## MK (25 Giugno 2011)

Hirohito ha detto:


> Allora mi spiace, e se me ne rendo conto mollo, cercando di chiarire e di restare amici....
> Non si deve mai usare il sesso per puntare ad altro


Parole tue, anche queste. Sei ego riferito, ma in un rapporto (anche solo sessuale) si è in due. Se ti apri rischi. A meno che anche dall'altra parte non ci sia soltanto la scopata e lo si chiarisca dall'inizio.


----------



## MK (25 Giugno 2011)

Hirohito ha detto:


> Competizione ? SCusami ma davvero fatico a capire cosa vuoi dirmi


Per quale motivo senti moglie e amante in competizione? Visto che è una sensazione tua un motivo ci sarà, non trovi?


----------



## Hirohito (25 Giugno 2011)

MK ha detto:


> Parole tue, anche queste. Sei ego riferito, ma in un rapporto (anche solo sessuale) si è in due. Se ti apri rischi. A meno che anche dall'altra parte non ci sia soltanto la scopata e lo si chiarisca dall'inizio.


Certo che si chiarisce tutto. Sempre. Perchè, tu non lo fai ?


----------



## Hirohito (25 Giugno 2011)

MK ha detto:


> Per quale motivo senti moglie e amante in competizione? Visto che è una sensazione tua un motivo ci sarà, non trovi?


Ma quale competizione !!!! Nei fatti o c'è una o c'è l'altra, no ?


----------



## MK (25 Giugno 2011)

Hirohito ha detto:


> Certo che si chiarisce tutto. Sempre. Perchè, tu non lo fai ?


Non amo la scopata per la scopata. Faccio fatica a stare dentro un rapporto quando sono innamorata, figurati se mi metto a fare l'amante, non c'ho energia... Ho avuto un rapporto di amicizia con una grande intesa sessuale, entrambi single, ma non appena sono iniziate le gelosie e i malintesi ho tagliato.


----------



## Hirohito (25 Giugno 2011)

MK ha detto:


> Non amo la scopata per la scopata. Faccio fatica a stare dentro un rapporto quando sono innamorata, figurati se mi metto a fare l'amante, non c'ho energia... Ho avuto un rapporto di amicizia con una grande intesa sessuale, entrambi single, ma non appena sono iniziate le gelosie e i malintesi ho tagliato.


Non chiedevo com'eri, ma se chiarisci sempre bene all'inizio quello che cerchi...


----------



## MK (25 Giugno 2011)

Hirohito ha detto:


> Ma quale competizione !!!! Nei fatti o c'è una o c'è l'altra, no ?


Nel tuo caso ci sono (c'erano?) entrambe no? Poi la tua amante si fa di questi problemi?


----------



## Eliade (25 Giugno 2011)

orchidea ha detto:


> E' normale che un amante single si incavoli perhcè l'uomo che frequenta la tratta come un diversivo?


 E' usuale, in realtà credo sia solo incavolata con se stessa per essersi fatta usare così.



> Credo ma correggetimi se sbaglio, che se lui le dica che con la moglie è finita che lei (l'amante) è importante per lui etc etc, credo sia normali che lei amante sogni no?


No, non è normale. E' un cliché troppo usato perché una persona matura possa crederci, fatta eccezione per le adolescenti, il resto penso abbia delle grosse lacune sentimentali/personali.




> E l'invidia nei confronti della moglie è umana visto che lei amante vorrebbe vivere con quel lui no?


 Invidiare una povera tradita? Secondo me invidi l'idea di essere moglie amata e messa al primo posto.


----------



## MK (25 Giugno 2011)

Hirohito ha detto:


> Non chiedevo com'eri, ma se chiarisci sempre bene all'inizio quello che cerchi...


Bella domanda. No non lo charisco. Ma non per malafede, semplicemente non lo so.


----------



## Hirohito (25 Giugno 2011)

MK ha detto:


> Nel tuo caso ci sono (c'erano?) entrambe no? Poi la tua amante si fa di questi problemi?


C'erano, ma mai in competizione. O meglio, quando ho percepito che poteva esserci ho cominciato a mollare


----------



## MK (25 Giugno 2011)

Hirohito ha detto:


> C'erano, ma mai in competizione. O meglio, *quando ho percepito che poteva esserci ho cominciato a mollare*


Ok, quindi è un problema tuo. Per questo ti chiedevo di come ti rapporti con tua moglie. E' un rapporto alla pari il vostro?


----------



## Hirohito (25 Giugno 2011)

MK ha detto:


> Bella domanda. No non lo charisco. Ma non per malafede, semplicemente non lo so.


Le donne sono spesso così, comunque se l'uomo è stato chiaro sta a voi alzare i tacchi quando e se ci si innamora.Senza recriminazioni.


----------



## Hirohito (25 Giugno 2011)

MK ha detto:


> Ok, quindi è un problema tuo. Per questo ti chiedevo di come ti rapporti con tua moglie. E' un rapporto alla pari il vostro?


Boh,, mi spiace ma non capisco cosa c'entra sta domanda


----------



## MK (25 Giugno 2011)

Hirohito ha detto:


> Le donne sono spesso così, comunque se l'uomo è stato chiaro sta a voi alzare i tacchi quando e se ci si innamora.Senza recriminazioni.


E se l'uomo in questione una volta di questa donna era innamorato?


----------



## MK (25 Giugno 2011)

Hirohito ha detto:


> Boh,, mi spiace ma non capisco cosa c'entra sta domanda


Riflettici e prima o poi troverai la risposta.


----------



## Hirohito (25 Giugno 2011)

MK ha detto:


> E se l'uomo in questione una volta di questa donna era innamorato?


Seeeee... e se lei prima aveva le tette grosse e poi si son sgonfiate ? E se a lei ha cominciato a puzzare l'alito ? E se lui si è esaurito ? E se lui è partito per la Papuasia x lavoro ?
Ma che domande fuori luogo


----------



## MK (25 Giugno 2011)

Hirohito ha detto:


> Seeeee... e se lei prima aveva le tette grosse e poi si son sgonfiate ? E se a lei ha cominciato a puzzare l'alito ? E se lui si è esaurito ? E se lui è partito per la Papuasia x lavoro ?
> Ma che domande fuori luogo


Era una domanda. Se non vuoi/non sai rispondere va bene uguale. Te lo dicevo perchè può succedere. E in questo caso la chiarezza è difficile da trovare.


----------



## Hirohito (25 Giugno 2011)

MK ha detto:


> Era una domanda. Se non vuoi/non sai rispondere va bene uguale. Te lo dicevo perchè può succedere. E in questo caso la chiarezza è difficile da trovare.


Senti, l'innamoramento non passa in un mese... se ci si inamora nasce una relazione, è ben altra cosa e si dicono altre cose


----------



## MK (25 Giugno 2011)

Hirohito ha detto:


> Senti, l'innamoramento non passa in un mese... se ci si inamora nasce una relazione, è ben altra cosa e si dicono altre cose


Non hai capito. Ci si innamora si sta insieme, ci si lascia e si ricomincia in altro modo. L'essere chiari nel senso che dicevi tu ci può stare o sarebbe diverso?


----------



## Hirohito (25 Giugno 2011)

MK ha detto:


> Non hai capito. Ci si innamora si sta insieme, ci si lascia e si ricomincia in altro modo. L'essere chiari nel senso che dicevi tu ci può stare o sarebbe diverso?


Si ricomincia in quale altro modo ? NOn capisco cosa intendi

PS: scusami, probabilemte sono stanco e non capisco o dici cose trppo complicate x me


----------



## MK (25 Giugno 2011)

Hirohito ha detto:


> Si ricomincia in quale altro modo ? NOn capisco cosa intendi


Sesso. Una relazione esclusivamente basata su quello (almeno a parole).


----------



## Mari' (25 Giugno 2011)

*O t*



Simy ha detto:


> :up:



E tu bimba  d'estate, di sabato sera, cosa ci fai a casa?


----------



## Hirohito (25 Giugno 2011)

MK ha detto:


> Sesso. Una relazione esclusivamente basata su quello (almeno a parole).


Boh non so se è possibile tra persone che son state innamorate... E poi il sesso dovrebbe essere finito se ci si lascia, no?
Boh, non mi è mai capitato, non saprei...


----------



## Hirohito (25 Giugno 2011)

MK ha detto:


> Sesso. Una relazione esclusivamente basata su quello (almeno a parole).


Eperchè dici almeno a parole ? Significa che in realtà c'è altro che non si dice e allora dov'è la chiarezza ?


----------



## MK (25 Giugno 2011)

Hirohito ha detto:


> Boh non so se è possibile tra persone che son state innamorate... E poi il sesso dovrebbe essere finito se ci si lascia, no?
> Boh, non mi è mai capitato, non saprei...


Non è che voglio farti l'interrogatorio eh, ma cercare di capire il punto di vista maschile in queste cose. Secondo me in casi del genere la chiarezza non ci può stare. Se la si può imporre, ma prima o poi il giochino si rompe. 

ps il sesso finito quando ci si lascia? Se si viene lasciati perchè c'è un altro amore forse, ma se non c'è...


----------



## MK (25 Giugno 2011)

Hirohito ha detto:


> Eperchè dici almeno a parole ? Significa che in realtà c'è altro che non si dice e allora dov'è la chiarezza ?


Appunto. La chiarezza non c'è.


----------



## Hirohito (25 Giugno 2011)

MK ha detto:


> Non è che voglio farti l'interrogatorio eh, ma cercare di capire il punto di vista maschile in queste cose. Secondo me in casi del genere la chiarezza non ci può stare. Se la si può imporre, ma prima o poi il giochino si rompe.
> 
> ps il sesso finito quando ci si lascia? Se si viene lasciati perchè c'è un altro amore forse, ma se non c'è...


Beh ci provo.... Se c'è ancora desiderio e si prova a goderselo....ok, il giochino può anche funzionare, ma si rompe se c'è disparità nei sentimenti
Bisonerebbe esserne davvero fuori entrambi


----------



## Hirohito (25 Giugno 2011)

MK ha detto:


> Appunto. La chiarezza non c'è.


Cavolo ma mi porti in tondo come un pirla !!!! Se non c'è chiarezza non si fa nulla, no ?


----------



## MK (25 Giugno 2011)

Hirohito ha detto:


> Beh ci provo.... Se c'è ancora desiderio e si prova a goderselo....ok, il giochino può anche funzionare, ma si rompe se c'è disparità nei sentimenti
> Bisonerebbe esserne davvero fuori entrambi


Come si fa ad esserne fuori entrambi? Quando si sta con un altro partner ma si continua a desiderare l'ex? C'è qualcosa che non mi torna.
E' possibile?


----------



## Hirohito (25 Giugno 2011)

MK ha detto:


> Come si fa ad esserne fuori entrambi? Quando si sta con un altro partner ma si continua a desiderare l'ex? C'è qualcosa che non mi torna.
> E' possibile?


Beh, x un traditore può essere. Desiderio fisico e basta. Questo in passato mi è successo.


----------



## MK (25 Giugno 2011)

Hirohito ha detto:


> Cavolo ma mi porti in tondo come un pirla !!!! Se non c'è chiarezza non si fa nulla, no ?


:rotfl::rotfl: povero... TU non faresti nulla. Forse.


----------



## MK (25 Giugno 2011)

Hirohito ha detto:


> Beh, x un traditore può essere. Desiderio fisico e basta. Questo in passato mi è successo.


Con una ex della quale eri innamorato? E?


----------



## Hirohito (25 Giugno 2011)

MK ha detto:


> :rotfl::rotfl: povero... TU non faresti nulla. Forse.


Mentre una donna fingerebbe, giusto ?

Bene, mi convinco sempre più della necessità di essere chairissimi sin dall'inizio

Che palle voi donne, però


----------



## MK (25 Giugno 2011)

Hirohito ha detto:


> Mentre una donna fingerebbe, giusto ?
> 
> Bene, mi convinco sempre più della necessità di essere chairissimi sin dall'inizio
> 
> Che palle voi donne, però


No, non fingerebbe, si adeguerebbe forse. E di solito in questi giochini le donne sono quelle che si stancano prima, quindi tranquillo . A meno che  non ti capiti di incontrare la donna con scarsa autostima che si attacca al primo complimento che le fanno. Ma ne restano poche.


----------



## Hirohito (25 Giugno 2011)

MK ha detto:


> Con una ex della quale eri innamorato? E?


Con una ex della quale ERO STATO innamorato. Anzi, è successo con 3 ex diverse, pere essere precisi (parlo di tutta la vita, anche prematrimoniale)
Ce la si è goduta qualche volta e poi ci si è persi di vista


----------



## elena (25 Giugno 2011)

MK, Hiro,
siete fortissimi 

e tostissimi :rotfl:


----------



## MK (25 Giugno 2011)

Hirohito ha detto:


> Con una ex della quale ERO STATO innamorato. Anzi, è successo con 3 ex diverse, pere essere precisi (parlo di tutta la vita, anche prematrimoniale)
> Ce la si è goduta qualche volta e poi *ci si è persi di vista*


Si saranno innamorate .


----------



## Hirohito (25 Giugno 2011)

MK ha detto:


> Si saranno innamorate .


Lo spero per loro


----------



## MK (25 Giugno 2011)

Hirohito ha detto:


> Lo spero per loro


Di solito quando una donna sparisce è perchè si è innamorata di un altro. Altrimenti perchè sparire?


----------



## Hirohito (25 Giugno 2011)

elena ha detto:


> MK, Hiro,
> siete fortissimi
> 
> e tostissimi :rotfl:


abbiamo riempito pagine e pagine... che roba !!!!!


----------



## Hirohito (25 Giugno 2011)

MK ha detto:


> Di solito quando una donna sparisce è perchè si è innamorata di un altro. Altrimenti perchè sparire?


Beh, può essere che l'uomo si stanchi, pure, e sparisca lui,  no ?


----------



## MK (25 Giugno 2011)

Hirohito ha detto:


> Beh, può essere che l'uomo si stanchi, pure, e sparisca lui, no ?


Stancarsi della scopata facile e chiara? Naaaaaaaa


----------



## Hirohito (25 Giugno 2011)

MK ha detto:


> Stancarsi della scopata facile e chiara? Naaaaaaaa


A me è appena successo


----------



## Simy (25 Giugno 2011)

Hirohito ha detto:


> abbiamo riempito pagine e pagine... che roba !!!!!


 mi sono persa mooooooooooolte pagine fa! è impossibile starvi dietro! che fatica :idea:


----------



## MK (25 Giugno 2011)

Hirohito ha detto:


> A me è appena successo


La tua amica ricordo. Voleva di più?


----------



## Hirohito (25 Giugno 2011)

MK ha detto:


> La tua amica ricordo. Voleva di più?


IN realtà no... o non lo sapeva manco lei....comunque io mi sono scocciato
ed era sesso facile.
Le relazioni di sesso durano poco


----------



## MK (25 Giugno 2011)

Simy ha detto:


> mi sono persa mooooooooooolte pagine fa! è impossibile starvi dietro! che fatica :idea:


Bisogna essere chiari nelle storie di sesso. Io faccio sesso con te, tu fai sesso con me. Punto. E niente menate. Altrimenti si sparisce e se ne trova un'altra. Avevo messo la variabile ex ma la risposta non è stata molto articolata. Comunque il succo è questo.


----------



## MK (25 Giugno 2011)

Hirohito ha detto:


> IN realtà no... o non lo sapeva manco lei....comunque io mi sono scocciato
> ed era sesso facile.
> *Le relazioni di sesso durano poco*


Concordo. Una volta o due e poi finisce l'adrenalina.


----------



## Simy (25 Giugno 2011)

MK ha detto:


> Bisogna essere chiari nelle storie di sesso. Io faccio sesso con te, tu fai sesso con me. Punto. E niente menate. Altrimenti si sparisce e se ne trova un'altra. Avevo messo la variabile ex ma la risposta non è stata molto articolata. Comunque il succo è questo.


 Grazie!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!! :up:

MMMHHHHH SI meglio essere chiari se si tratta di solo sesso!


----------



## Hirohito (25 Giugno 2011)

MK ha detto:


> Concordo. Una volta o due e poi finisce l'adrenalina.


:up::up::up:

Esco, grazie x la chiacchierata


----------



## MK (25 Giugno 2011)

Hirohito ha detto:


> :up::up::up:
> 
> Esco, grazie x la chiacchierata


Grazie a te, t'ho stremato eh... sorry


----------



## Mari' (25 Giugno 2011)

MK ha detto:


> Grazie a te, t'ho stremato eh... sorry


... e glielo chiedi pure :rotfl::rotfl::rotfl::rotfl:


----------



## MK (25 Giugno 2011)

Simy ha detto:


> Grazie!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!! :up:
> 
> MMMHHHHH SI meglio essere chiari se si tratta di solo sesso!


Sì concordo anch'io. Ma quando mi è successo la chiarezza non è bastata. C'erano recriminazioni continue. Su chi vedevo su cosa facevo su come mi comportavo. Forse perchè si era single entrambi? Boh. Intanto ci si è persi per strada. E nessuna nostalgia.


----------



## MK (25 Giugno 2011)

Mari' ha detto:


> ... e glielo chiedi pure :rotfl::rotfl::rotfl::rotfl:




ps finito il giochino calata l'audience... ah il mondo virtuale..


----------



## Simy (25 Giugno 2011)

MK ha detto:


> Sì concordo anch'io. Ma quando mi è successo la chiarezza non è bastata. C'erano recriminazioni continue. Su chi vedevo su cosa facevo su come mi comportavo. Forse perchè si era single entrambi? Boh. Intanto ci si è persi per strada. E nessuna nostalgia.


 bè non sempre basta...non è detto che uno dei due sia maggiormente coinvolto...


----------



## Mari' (25 Giugno 2011)

MK ha detto:


> ps finito il giochino calata l'audience... ah il mondo virtuale..



... pero' e' stato un bel match, dai :mrgreen: :rotfl: :up:


----------



## Nocciola (26 Giugno 2011)

sienne ha detto:


> Be … la tradita è la moglie … che non sapeva di stare in un triangolo …
> 
> 
> 
> ...





sienne ha detto:


> be, orchidea lo ha permesso ed ha goduto pure lei ...
> 
> un tradimento di questo tipo si compie in due ...
> 
> sienne


Starquoto:up:


----------



## Nocciola (26 Giugno 2011)

MK ha detto:


> Concordo. Una volta o due e poi finisce l'adrenalina.


Per la mia esperienza non concordo affatto!


----------



## MK (26 Giugno 2011)

farfalla ha detto:


> Per la mia esperienza non concordo affatto!


Si parlava di sesso e basta.


----------



## Nocciola (27 Giugno 2011)

MK ha detto:


> Si parlava di sesso e basta.


Non c'era bisogno che lo chiarissi, mi era ben chiaro


----------



## MK (27 Giugno 2011)

farfalla ha detto:


> Non c'era bisogno che lo chiarissi, mi era ben chiaro


Sottolineavo perchè era altrettanto chiaro che la tua storia non fosse stata una storia solo di sesso.


----------



## Nocciola (28 Giugno 2011)

MK ha detto:


> Sottolineavo perchè era altrettanto chiaro che la tua storia non fosse stata una storia solo di sesso.


Forse non ho ben chiaro cosa sia una storia di solo sesso allora, visto che con lui da soli ho condiviso solo quello....


----------



## MK (28 Giugno 2011)

farfalla ha detto:


> Forse non ho ben chiaro cosa sia una storia di solo sesso allora, visto che con lui da soli ho condiviso solo quello....


Solo sesso significa che quando hai voglia di sesso (tu o lui) chiami il partner e glielo dici. Lo fai e ciao ciao.


----------



## Nocciola (28 Giugno 2011)

MK ha detto:


> Solo sesso significa che quando hai voglia di sesso (tu o lui) chiami il partner e glielo dici. Lo fai e ciao ciao.


Ma questa è la trombata di una volta. Altrimenti comunque si va oltre il ciao ciao...Fai sesso chiaccheri parli di qualcosa e poi ciao ciao.
Dove la vedi la diversità con quello che ho avuto io. Eppure non ci siamo stancati dopo due o tre volte. Boh mi sento un'eccezione quando sono convinta di non esserlo.


----------



## Minerva (28 Giugno 2011)

la differenza tra una volta sola e tante altre sta semplicemente nel rapporto che obbligatoriamente si crea tra due persone che si "frequentano ".
che è diverso dalla relazione che ha qualche pretesa in più oltre al sesso.
ma anche qui da relazione a relazione ci sopno differenze: passeggera= da un mese a tre
duratura= da tre mesi a due anni
parallela = dai due a decine di anni 
nel mordi e fuggi può succedere che i due non dichiarino i loro nomi , né che si salutino


----------



## Nocciola (28 Giugno 2011)

Minerva ha detto:


> la differenza tra una volta sola e tante altre sta semplicemente nel rapporto che obbligatoriamente si crea tra due persone che si "frequentano ".
> che è diverso dalla relazione che ha qualche pretesa in più oltre al sesso.
> ma anche qui da relazione a relazione ci sopno differenze: passeggera= da un mese a tre
> duratura= da tre mesi a due anni
> ...


Quello che contestavo io è che una relazione basata sul sesso si esaurisca in pochi incontri...
Su questa suddivisione sono d'accordo con te, tranne sul fatto che tutte  le relazioni abbiano qualche pretesa in più..per la mia esperienza ovviamente


----------



## passante (28 Giugno 2011)

orchidea ha detto:


> Di questo ne sono cosciente e mai avrei voluto che ciò accadesse... perchè alla fine poteva dare la colpa a me se io non gli andavo bene
> 
> Mi sento in colpa perhcè l'ho allontanato a malo modo stressandolo per diversi mesi... poichè più lo allontanavo pi mi cercava, l'ho insultato come un cane, non gli ho dato pace..
> *Ora mi disprezza mi sento in colpa solo per questo*, anche se gliel'ho spiegato con il cucchiaino.... e tanto non capiva...
> ...


a prescindere dalla situazione che descrivi, a tutti pesa che qualcuno ci disprezzi, è una grossa umiliazione, e prima o poi capita a tutti, in qualche ambito della vita. Ma possiamo raddrizzare le spalle e dire. Pazienza, è una cosa da accettare come quando piove. Perché Non si può costringere gli altri ad avere di noi l’immagine che vorremmo. Entrando nella tua situazione concreta, l’ho conosciuta solo di riflesso per l’esperienza del mio compagno che, prima di stare con me, è stato amante, come te. Credo che per lui sia stata un’esperienza in perdita semplicemente perché non avrebbe voluto essere l’amante ma il compagno. Immagino che abbia vissuto tutto quello che descrivi di te stessa, e per me è la semplice conseguenza di questo specifico fatto: faceva l’amante, ma il suo desiderio era molto altro.


----------



## minnie (29 Giugno 2011)

elena ha detto:


> Perché ti senti in colpa? Nei confronti di chi?
> 
> Alle tue domande rispondo che sì, è del tutto normale.
> 
> ...


... mah.... con il senno di poi.... si stava molto molto molto meglio da amante single.............
partite ragazze mie dal presupposto che alle "amanti" riservano il meglio di loro, con un'accurata scrematura.....
insomma.... quando si è l'amante si è nella fase delle due dita di miele...
se miele già ora non è.... beh care mie..... da "ufficiali" sarà peggio ancora.... fidatevi..........


----------



## contepinceton (29 Giugno 2011)

minnie ha detto:


> ... mah.... con il senno di poi.... si stava molto molto molto meglio da amante single.............
> partite ragazze mie dal presupposto che alle "amanti" riservano il meglio di loro, con un'accurata scrematura.....
> insomma.... quando si è l'amante si è nella fase delle due dita di miele...
> se miele già ora non è.... beh care mie..... da "ufficiali" sarà peggio ancora.... fidatevi..........


Ma Minnie...
Ovvio che è così...
Minnie pensa a quanti si sposano e solo dopo nella convivenza scoprono come è in realtà lui o lei...e restano pesantemente delusi.
In questo senso sai...io mi sono sempre messo lì e ho fatto un elenco dettagliato di quanto ha fatto e fa mia moglie per me: cazzo non è affatto poco eh?

L'amante è il giretto al luna park eh?
Ma Minnie, ascoltami, quando ci innamoriamo di una persona, facciamo di tutto per mettere in gioco il meglio di noi eh?

Poi arriva anche il lato tristo...

Penso che le amanti soffrano quando pur di tenersi quell'uomo, fanno di tutto e di più...


----------



## Mari' (10 Luglio 2011)

MK ha detto:


> Grazie a te, t'ho stremato eh... sorry



Stremato?  ... il suo ultimo intervento risale al: 26/06/2011, 22:36  	 fai un po tu :mrgreen: :rotfl: :mrgreen:


----------



## Eliade (10 Luglio 2011)

Mari' ha detto:


> Stremato?  ... il suo ultimo intervento risale al: 26/06/2011, 22:36  	 fai un po tu :mrgreen: :rotfl: :mrgreen:


In effetti è vero, quel campione di fedeltà sembra sparito....
Si sarà perso a Spaccanapoli...:carneval:


----------



## Mari' (10 Luglio 2011)

Eliade ha detto:


> In effetti è vero, quel campione di fedeltà sembra sparito....
> Si sarà perso a Spaccanapoli...:carneval:



Forse e' in vacanza


----------



## elena (10 Luglio 2011)

minnie ha detto:


> ... mah.... con il senno di poi.... si stava molto molto molto meglio da amante single.............
> partite ragazze mie dal presupposto che alle "amanti" riservano il meglio di loro, con un'accurata scrematura.....
> insomma.... quando si è l'amante si è nella fase delle due dita di miele...
> se miele già ora non è.... beh care mie..... da "ufficiali" sarà peggio ancora.... fidatevi..........


Minnie,
parli per esperienza vissuta? In tal caso sì, mi fido.
Io non so se a me lui riservi il meglio di sé, ma per me è senz'altro il meglio e quindi tanto basta.


----------



## MK (10 Luglio 2011)

Mari' ha detto:


> Stremato?  ... il suo ultimo intervento risale al: 26/06/2011, 22:36      fai un po tu :mrgreen: :rotfl: :mrgreen:


Sarà in vacanza. O magari sta riflettendo .


----------

